# Winchester model 290 custom bolt handle



## John Conroy (Nov 4, 2015)

A friend of a friend has an old Winchester model 290 .22LR semi auto rifle. The original bolt handle has a plastic knob that tends to break off after years of use after the plastic get brittle with age. He asked if I could make an all metal replacement for him. I had him mail me his last intact factory piece and I made a reasonable copy from 303 stainless rod. I wanted to bore the handle portion hollow but he said he would prefer it solid, not hollow. He sent me a pic of it installed in the rifle after I mailed the new and original parts back to him. Here are some pics.


----------



## Jwest7788 (Nov 5, 2015)

Looks great!

I think solid is better too, unless the extra weight is a concern in some way?


----------

